# Can you substitute white wine for red?



## legend_018 (Jul 16, 2008)

I want to make this very simple pasta dish that is spagetti, garlic, butter, white wine, spices.

I don't have white...I have red. Any chance of replacing it with red and not having it turn into some weird tasting dish?


----------



## GB (Jul 16, 2008)

My vote would be no. Red and white have very different taste profiles. It _may_ work, but I would guess it would not.


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 16, 2008)

In some cases it doesn't matter, but I usually add either red or white wine (mostly red) to my tomato pasta sauce..... 
Looking at your other ingredients tho I think you may want to stick with the white.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jul 16, 2008)

*I agree with GB. I cook with wine very often and I know that type of sauce you're referring to. It's a simple sauce but adding red wine would color it to an unappetizing look. It would also overpower the other ingredients. I too use red wine with tomatoes because the tomatoes add their own color and they can also handle the stronger flavor of red wine. *

*I would stick to white with the recipe you're going to make. Try to buy the wine in small bottles if you can. They come in a 4 pack and can be found in most supermarkets' wine section. This way you always have the right wine on hand and you can use up the whole bottle with one recipe. *


----------



## bowlingshirt (Jul 16, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> * Try to buy the wine in small bottles if you can. They come in a 4 pack and can be found in most supermarkets' wine section. This way you always have the right wine on hand and you can use up the whole bottle with one recipe. *


 
Good advice...I've done this one myself. On the other hand, using a little wine for a dish from a full size bottle can result in the cook enjoying himself a little too much while preparing a dish.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 16, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> *I agree with GB. I cook with wine very often and I know that type of sauce you're referring to. It's a simple sauce but adding red wine would color it to an unappetizing look. It would also overpower the other ingredients. I too use red wine with tomatoes because the tomatoes add their own color and they can also handle the stronger flavor of red wine. *
> 
> *I would stick to white with the recipe you're going to make. Try to buy the wine in small bottles if you can. They come in a 4 pack and can be found in most supermarkets' wine section. This way you always have the right wine on hand and you can use up the whole bottle with one recipe. *


 

I agree entirely with DQ


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 16, 2008)

TWICE I used the wrong wine in a soup and TWICE I had to throw it out.  Word to the wise !!!!!!!


----------

